

Websites with the most backlinks - andrevoget
http://www.seoprofiler.com/statistics/

======
andrevoget
We've just launched our new web app seoprofiler.com after crawling the web for
over a year (own crawler using the Amazon EC2 infrastructure). The submitted
page shows some statistics that we've gained.

~~~
laut
Interesting concept.

But this makes me wonder: <http://toksvaerd.net/> is number 7 on the list for
Denmark. It's apparently a site for parents of school children in a small
town. The site has had about 300 visits in 2010 according to their counter
<http://www.counter.gd/Homepage-193570.html> Are there really only 6 sites
with more backlinks in Denmark? <http://www.seoprofiler.com/statistics/top-
backlinks/denmark>

~~~
andrevoget
I can only speculate. We used seed sites from all American and European
countries, including Denmark, so Danish websites should be covered. It might
be the geo IP database that we use (maxmind.com), or there are really only 6
sites with more backlinks in Denmark, or Danish webmasters use other countries
to host their sites.

~~~
laut
Looks like some fishy sites are linking to that page.
[http://www.google.com/search?q=links%3Atoksvaerd.net&ie=...](http://www.google.com/search?q=links%3Atoksvaerd.net&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

Maybe it was previously hacked and part of a SEO-spam network?

------
jsm386
75,233,046 links to geocities sites to rank 42nd in the world. You would think
Yahoo could do something better with (eg
<http://www.geocities.com/monkiineko/index.html>) for all that incoming
traffic.

~~~
sp332
Yahoo took Geocities offline earlier this year. There are at least 6 copies of
varying completeness available.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=903567>

<http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=GeoCities_Project>

<http://www.archive.org/web/geocities.php>

<http://www.oocities.com/>

<http://www.geocities.ws/>

and something from <http://www.internetarchaeology.org/> but I can't find the
link.

~~~
lsc
right, the parent was commenting that yahoo is essentially throwing away a
site that has a very high number of backlinks.

Seems to me that they would have been better off letting it go read-only, and
then attempt to use it to sell other Yahoo services (I mean, if they thought
the abuse costs of continuing to run geocities were too high; And I imagine
that the abuse costs were the only real serious costs associated with
continuing to run it.)

~~~
benologist
When they killed it it had a higher Alexa rank than Digg too.

------
stokelake
Look to me that seoprofiler.com wasted a year of their life. This data is
already free from <https://siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com> and
<http://www.opensiteexplorer.org/> and by doing site: query on google.

~~~
andrevoget
According to Yahoo, the Yahoo Site Explorer runs only until 2012 because of
the Yahoo-Microsoft search deal (
[http://www.ysearchblog.com/2010/08/17/search-alliance-
update...](http://www.ysearchblog.com/2010/08/17/search-alliance-update-for-
webmasters/) ). Open Site Explorer is the free promotion site of the
commercial toolset Linkscape, so it's similar to us. Google link queries are
very incomplete, that's why webmasters use other databases. In addition, we
provide other tools as well.

------
mahmud
I think their site list is not varried enough. The fact that they're hitting
sites with reddit, w3c validator and wordpress.org tells me they just built
the list from their own browser history, or got tripped up about heavily
SEO'ed sites in google results (those tend to be more 'social' as well.)

------
vaksel
are wordpress.org and en.wordpress.org mutually exclusive? If so, then they'd
be #1 if these were combined

~~~
andrevoget
Yes, the lists show the numbers for subdomains so wordpress.org and
en.wordpress.org are mutually exclusive. I suspect that all Google domains
combined would be #1 (google.com, maps.google.com, code, picasaweb, sites,
news, video, groups).

